# Blocking Restricted Calls



## endlesskimmy (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been searching a while for info on this and haven't been able to find an answer. Is there a way to block calls from withheld, private and restricted numbers in miui dnd mode? The "block unknown" will just block any number that calls and isn't on the whitelist/contacts, which is not what I am trying to accomplish.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Never messed with dnd or any other call blocker but root call blocker in the market might be worth a look.


----------



## endlesskimmy (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, it will do the trick, but I didn't want to spring for it if I could get dnd to work,and they don't seem to play well together.


----------

